# Power Window Switch??



## KatieJ (Oct 29, 2007)

I've got a 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport (4.0L, 6 cyl). I bought it used but have loved and cared for it. A few months ago, the front passenger window stopped working. I knew it was electrical because the driver's side window switch also would not work, and there hadn't been any "dying" sounds of the power window's motor. 

I didn't want to deal with the hassle -- I'm handy and have some good help, but electrics can get messy -- and I'm usually the only one in the car anyhow. I had a passenger in the car this Saturday and after months of not working, the window functioned...for a second. Needless to say, my unwitting passenger put the window down but as soon as I said to put it up (hoping to get it closed before the wiring had shifted again), it was too late.

I pulled the door panel, checked the switch (fine) and couldn't find anything in the wiring. I took it to a mechanic (not my regular guy, because unfortunately I'm away from home). They checked the switch and the motor, also determined that it was something electrical.

After ages, he called to tell me it was a problem with the ground wire, that they would replace it. Sounds good. He called me an hour after that saying that when they put in a new ground wire, it blew the switch. The switch, not the fuse. How can that be?

The switch has to be ordered from the dealer, but it seems to me like the technician did something wrong with the wiring, so I don't want to let him put in a new switch if he's just going to blow that one too. I'm open to any answers!

Thanks


----------



## redhawk56 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a similar problem. My 1998 Cherokee Sport sometimes the windows will work and sometimes they wont. They always work from the main control by the driver. This turned out to be the plug for the wiring harness in the passenger door. It works lose over time and causes this intermittent problem. I would guess your problem is the wiring harness in the drivers door. It probably worked lose and is causing the problem. I assume that you took the door panel off the passenger door? Try the drivers door and see if the problem is in there.

Hope this helps.

Edit.........I always have that kind of work done at the local glass company. They are much better then the dealer on power windows.


----------



## KatieJ (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks, Red  Will give that a try this weekend.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

KatieJ said:


> I've got a 2000 Jeep Cherokee Sport (4.0L, 6 cyl). I bought it used but have loved and cared for it. A few months ago, the front passenger window stopped working. I knew it was electrical because the driver's side window switch also would not work, and there hadn't been any "dying" sounds of the power window's motor.
> 
> I didn't want to deal with the hassle -- I'm handy and have some good help, but electrics can get messy -- and I'm usually the only one in the car anyhow. I had a passenger in the car this Saturday and after months of not working, the window functioned...for a second. Needless to say, my unwitting passenger put the window down but as soon as I said to put it up (hoping to get it closed before the wiring had shifted again), it was too late.
> 
> ...



Simply he put a ground on a wire that has alternating current and as soon as he went the opposite direction with the switch it blew. Doesn't say much for him needless to say..........
Usually it's just a switch to fix this, as here in NY state a lot of water(snow/rain) gets on the switches from opening nd closing too.


----------

